# shreve swamp?



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone know where this is located?


----------



## fishinrudy (Mar 17, 2005)

South of Wooster OH on 226 between Wooster and Shreve


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Is it fishable or just swamp?


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

Shreve Lake is about always fishable but Shere swamp is only fishable if you have a canoe and willing to work at it. There aren't many areas where you can let out a long cast. I think if you find Duck Road it will take you into the heart of it. Duck road is off of St Rt 3. You can fish from the bridge but there is not much open water. I have heard of some nice fish swimming under the bridge and some being caught. It has some Muskies and Pike along with the rest of the typicals.

If I'm wrong on directions maybe someone will correct me.


I only canoed it once 25 years ago it was very scenic.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks...Im looking mainly to gig frogs but figured if it was fishable i would fish it...is therte camping in the area?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

i have seen several 5LB plus come out of there when i used to live down that way.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

No camping areas around swamp.


----------



## MadDad (Jun 9, 2005)

Riverman, never heard of Duck Road.
Here's a map of the area:
http://www.mapblast.com/(aisty3rcz1oifk55zy1toc45)/map.aspx?L=USA&C=40.68035%2c-82.02309&A=41.56667&P=|FB374|&TI=Shreve%2c+Wayne%2c+Ohio%2c+United+States

The Swamp pretty much follows the railroad track, which pretty much follows Killbuck Creek.

A few locals gig for frogs in the Killbuck Creek, which runs thru the middle of the swamp. The only trick part is finding a place to put in. But I never have, so maybe its not as hard as it looks.
The creek is a slow mover, prone to log jams.
Closest camping is probably Whispering Hills, best bet is Loudonville, less than 1/2 hour away south on Rt. 3. The swamp is east of Rt. 3, right off 226 between Wooster and Shreve, although the creek and swamp continues on south towards Holmesville.
Killbuck Creek is good for catfish (channels, bullheads), carp, bowfin, and pike (in the spring).
A few years ago, a large area of the swamp near Shreve was designated a wildlife preserve, closed to the public, so watch your step.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I teach around that area and kayaked through that area years ago. There is pike throughout the swamp...just hard to find. I've also caught many largemouth bass. Great for frog gigging. Many of my students gig there for some tasty frog legs. I try to talk them out of it! Some areas are protected by the DOW so you may want to check this map.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/PDF/pub233.pdf#search='killbuck%20%20wildlife%20area'


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey miller sounds like shreve is good for the frogs well we'll have to go next year.


----------

